# SS report Awesome fish fry @ The sherif's office



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Duke, being his usual gentlemanly self, hosted the official umpteenth 2cool freshwater fishing board fish fry today, and it was a blast!
:rotfl:
Lot's of great 2coolers there, some old and some new faces, but as lx22f/c told me, I never meet the same person twice?????hwell:
It was really good to know the mayor has not moved to the Philippines,......yet......and wanted to catch the next bus to bull redsville.
I think we will head out soon.

There were a lot of real new comers, not just people I could not remember, out to have some fun at the fish fry. About fifty people I would say. 

dbullard, Grady, Doug, and Christopher, (lx22f'x did some taste testing),....along with essayions and Mattsfisn helped out with the great fried fish and home fries.
The best ever fish at a 2cool fish fry, IMOP.
Thanks Duke!
:texasflag


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks to all that put this together and all the cookers, Had a great time, meet some realy 2cool people. Can't wait to see them on the water so I can learn how to catch fish a little better. again thanks everyone, the fish were cooked perfect


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I think this was the biggest and bet fish fry yet. Crystal counted over 50 people. The food was awesome and the cooks were the best--thanks to all of you.
I do apologize for not being a good host and seeing everyone off as I usually try to do; but evidently I ate too much good food too fast and guess I developed a bad case of indigestion. I guess that's what it was, not sure because that's not something I usually get. Anyway, I just had to have a little quiet time and relax. But everything is fine now--thanks to Crystal and Reel Time seeing to my guest during my absence.
I gave the leftovers to the kids across the street--mostly deserts so I know what their dinner will consist of.
It was great to see the old friends and meet lots of new people--what a great group we have. Thanks Matt for the Red Snapper--it already hanging on the wall. Think I'll call it Matt's "Snapper in the Crapper".--or maybe not!!!
Already looing forward to the Spring Fry; just hope I'll have time to do some fishing between now and then.
Duke


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the fish fry. I ate way too much but it was really good. It was good to see old faces and some new ones.

Matt


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't make it today. We were planing on coming but some stuff come up at the last minute.
I'm sure I missed a good time and some great food!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ducky you missed a good one, a lot of good socializing and story telling, good eats, we talked about you and Glen, and those other 2coolers who did not show, lol!
No kidding it was a hit!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a great time..Meet a few new folks but I am sorry I had to leave early, but had to get some things done at the house so I could get ready for my job in Dallas next week..

I ate way to much also..:ac550:


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Bummed I missed another one! The thing we call life got in the way & blew te hell out of the fun we had planned ;(

Until the next time... I sure hope to meet some of y'all before the next....

Karl


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Yeah up!!...they keep getting better. That Duke, Loy, and all of the cookers and awesome dish bringers. Thanks for the great turnout! Too cool!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to agree it was one of the best!!! 
Had a great time the food was great, hats off to the cooks. I was taste testing and it was tasty. Lol met some new 2coolers and picked up some good info from some. 
Thanks Duke for hosting again, you have a beautiful place.
Thanks everybody for taking the time to make it all happen!!!
Robert


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You done good Duke. All of the chow was fantastic, the company cordial and the weather mild.
Dwayne and the other fry cooks did a great job. 
My Filipino said to tell all a big thanks for a most pleasant afternoon.
Great to see Reel Time. Hope she gets up here next month for some perch jerking in the creek.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Really enjoyed my day,Thanks to all! My first and hope many more... Thanks for having us Sheriff,enjoyed!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Ducky you missed a good one, a lot of good socializing and story telling, good eats, we talked about you and Glen, and those other 2coolers who did not show, lol!
> No kidding it was a hit!


 My apologies for not making it to the Fry, as the wife had foot surgery, on Friday morning, and just not getting around very well yet.Ya'll know how it is, when you get old. LOL Sounds like a very good showing, and as usual, lots of friendly faces, and good food! See ya on the water!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, it was a "Great Get" together. Thank you, Duke, for throwing it and thank you to all the ones that did the cooking (thois includes the ladies that prepared the side dishes). We fully enjoyed ourselves. Am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It was a fantastic day with the exception of a tragedy in a quaint little college town west of the lake.
Can some one go by the Cape and check on Danny O and Pet Spoon?
As avid fan of the REAL Texas football team who is having a poor year I know how they must feel.
Hook'em Horns.......


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

One of these years I'm NOT going to be scheduled to work, and I'm going to participate in one of these events!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks again Duke , Thanks for all the wonderful dishes and desserts that everyone brought. Thank God for some awesome weather. I am sorry I didn't get to meet everyone and it was nice to see everyone again. Thanks Grady,Christopher and crew and the Hush puppy crew for all your hard work. Thanks to all who brought fish. I enjoyed getting to try out my new cooker and give Old Man Loy and break from behind the fryer .
See ya on the water,
DB


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*what? no pictures?*

sorry I wasn't there guys to take the pictures of all the food and fellowship. I'm glad you all had a great time.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I don't remember seeing anyone taking pictures. Guess it's one of those What Happens at Duke's on the Lake--well, you know the rest. I did take one picture later though, so here is "Snapper in the Crapper"


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

You ain't right Duke. That snapper deserves a better home. LOL !!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I don't remember seeing anyone taking pictures. Guess it's one of those What Happens at Duke's on the Lake--well, you know the rest. I did take one picture later though, so here is "Snapper in the Crapper"


It was great seeing everyone again. Great food, great fellowship. Kudos to all of the cooks. I think these fish frys just keep getting better and better. I wish I had met all of the new faces. As far as no pics, I agree with the Sheriff, "what happens at Duke's, stays at Duke's!" You just have to be there to get in on all of the fun. I did miss all of those that usually come and couldn't this year. Thank you again Duke and Crystal for your Texas hospitality.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> It was a fantastic day with the exception of a tragedy in a quaint little college town west of the lake.
> Can some one go by the Cape and check on Danny O and Pet Spoon?
> As avid fan of the REAL Texas football team who is having a poor year I know how they must feel.
> Hook'em Horns.......


Thanks Sunbeam, we are fine. The positive is that we were with both of our daughters, an event that hasn't happened well before they left home! So despite the outcome of the game, it was a blessed day.

We'll catch the next fry and catch up.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i also had a great time!!!! wish i could have spent more time. the food was great as well as the fellowship!!!!! thanks!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess I need to host one so I can show up. Busy times for the animal with parents and so forth. Maybe next time!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

For those who there and might be interested in a cooker like mine, A friend has one just like it and has determined it to be to big for his needs and would like to sell it for 400.00.If you were not there it is a 7 gallon two basket custom built Cajun Fryer. I will try to post pictures later.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I think I have two cast iron pots that I didn't have before the fry. Also still have Shadslinger's small table that is still here from Spring fry.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry I missed it as well. Daughter called Friday morning said she would be flying in from Denver that afternoon and wanted to go see her grandpa, my father. He turned 95 on the 22nd. I could not pass that visit up with my daughter.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My cast iron pots along with my table. I'll be by and get them soon.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

*cooker pics for Duke*


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

holding cooker for the Duke.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Great, now we'll have an official 2cool fresh fish fry fryer


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Really sad I didn't make it but my health, and car issues have been keeping me close to home.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Great, now we'll have an *official 2cool fresh fish fry fryer*


Now say that 3 times really fast!


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry I didn't make it,, instead of doing a inventory on fish and deserts, I was doing inventory at work... Just not the same!!!!!!! sounds like a great turn out..


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry I did not go but I had to ride a desk Saturday. If my job were the titanic we were all holding coffee cups. I am so screwed.


----------

